# Doggy day care



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello

Well in an eventful week for me I have today been offered a full time job at a school in sussex, which is great news but will mean that I will have to put the new puppy into doggy day care for one day a week from september onwards. My partner will be working from home 4 days a week and going up to london one day a week so we will need the day care for that day only.

I know Turi, you put Saffi into day care, but I'm not sure how often. I just want some advice from people that use such a service if they are happy with it? What sort of things should I be looking for when I visit perspective places? Obviously a secure garden is essential but I'm not sure what else?

The puppy would be approx 4 months old. Do you think this is too young?

Any advice would be gratefully received as this is a very new area to me!

Eleanor


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi I am a doggy daycarer! So no 4 months is not too youn, it is a great socialising experience for them!
I would look for someone with experience and ask to talk to some of their clients and check them out. Visit where your dog will be spending the day and ask lots of questions, no question will be too silly, honest! 
They should be insured as a dog daycare. Ask how many dogs at any one time, if you have training schedule or commands are they happy to use your methods and words. Will your pup be walked while they are there?
Meet with them and get a feel for them, if you are at all unsure then find someone else. You must gel with the person as they are in a position of great trust. 
It may also be worth asking if you are tied into any contract of any kind, regarding cancellation of services and the notice they require, do you have to pay for days that your dog may be booked in for but for some reason may not be able to attend?
I hope this is helpful to you, good luck!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I use a lady that offers day care but i use her for holiday cover etc rather then kennels ,also Nadine with Treacle and Clyde use the same lady.
If you checkout her website it will give you an idea of what you should be looking for its www.waggy-tailz.co.uk

All i can say is Buddy loves it there and had the best time (im sure he didnt want to come home!)

After visiting a kennels nearer to home at the weekend my mind is made up even though she is more expensive i will never be sending Buddy to the kennels its just not for us.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

I have just been reading up on this and read one dog expert saying that for dogs under 1 years they should not go to doggy day care OR have a dog walker visit:

"If your life-style means that you really do need someone to exercise your dog during the day, I would urge you not to use a dog walker until your dog is at least 6 months, if not a year of age. This way you will have established a human-dog bond first, and your dog will be well-socialised and through the socialisation period. It is likely to have less of an impact, in various ways.

If you have a new puppy and don’t want to leave her alone all day, there is another service offered by walkers and sitters called a ‘pet visit’, in which someone will visit your puppy to feed, walk and play with him or her, once or twice a day. "

What do people think? It will only be for one day a week!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks Karen and Donna, that has made me feel less worried about the whole thing!

I have been worried about it as a colleague told me about a dog who was under the care of a dog walker who she knows that got hit by a car and died. I realise that this is probably just a really sad accident but it does make you worry.

Oh dear, I haven't even got my dog yet and I'm worrying so much. Right, need to calm down a bit I think!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It depends on the definition of daycare. I have no more than 3 extra dogs and they spend the day in my house and under my care as my own dog does. I have had 9 week old pups here and they love it. Toilet training stays on course as they are not left on their own and they have lots of company and controlled socialisation.
There are however places that house many dogs all in together and it's a bit of a free for all, this I agree would not be suitable for a young puppy, so you really have to check out the places you find and judge whether they are suitable and safe for your puppy.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Great that is really good advice.....will definitely need somewhere where puppy does not feel overwhelmed.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I have 2 cockers age 4 and 6,both have been ith me since they were 12 weeks old and i have a springer/lab cross age 3 who has been coming since he was 15 weeks,all get on great with each other and my own dogs and i feel as karen says its great for socialising xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh and congratulations on the job offer!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

THANK YOU! This has been a really eventful week for me.....Puppy litter born sunday, exchanged contracts on house I am buying wednesday, job offer today. 

It's been a good week!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im sure Buddy was only 5mths old when he first went and he had a ball ,there were some big dogs there but all were friendly and well socialised ,Buddy loved it and i think learnt alot from the older dogs.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a used a dog walker since Betty was 11 weeks old...I think most people that know her on here will vouch for what a lovely sociable dog she is ( if still a little mad at times!!!) Relax it will be fine.


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

Alfie has been going to daycare since he was 12 weeks. It is like a home from home for him and he really loves it. She only ever has a max of 5 dogs and he has really learnt a lot from the older dogs there but also gets to play with other puppies. It also means that when I go on holiday I know I am going to be leaving him with somebody I trust and that he will be happy there. 

Another important consideration is that i know I would be worrying all day if he was home alone (sounds like you might too ) so it is worth it for piece of mind.


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

My Archie has been going to a lady for 3 weeks now. He goes 2 days a week and loves it,she takes him for big walks over the woods and other places and he comes home cream crackered but very happy. She has a max of 3 dogs at a time and i think the socializing is fantastic for them. Archie is nearly a year old and copes really well with being left. It's my birthday on Wed and Archie will be sleeping over as we are going to see a show in London so won't be back until late. I did do a profile of Archie for her so that she knows his likes and little ways and also commands that i use. It was her suggestion and i think a good idea. When you find someone you like and that your dog likes you will know. Good Luck!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine also have been off an on to daycare. They love it. They now go one day a week for half a day.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Eleanor!

Congrats on ALL fronts. Reading your posts takes me back to last year. I'd just got a new job, Marcus and I had just exchanged on a new house, the puppies were born and we were counting down the days and organising day care etc!

We chose a day care company that was recommended to us by friends. Saffi started going the weekend after she was safe to be on the ground (11 weeks) and LOVED it. Now when her day care lady comes to pick her up she goes bananas! This is a photo of her and her best friend Izzy and Kim's dog Charlie:










Re advise and the best questions to ask I don't have anything to add but wish you the best of luck with your search


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Turi

Oh, the similarities are funny aren't they? I have also often found myself reading old posts that you have started when looking for answers to questions I have myself!

Glad that you and the other people who have written here have said such positive things about your dogs liking day care.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I think you can tell from your dog's behaviour if they're enjoying day care. We've never regretted sending Saffi to day care - she just loves it and is so good with other dogs now . We also like the fact that she's happy to spend time with other people and isn't overly dependant on us!


----------

